# new here, tired of living like this.



## fixxxer (Oct 26, 2011)

it started in 2003 when i had a severe food poisoning case from burger king. then the gerd and heartburn started. i suffered with this for years and tried various treatments and saw several doctors. then we decided my gallbladder needed to come out in 2004 because of it not functioning well. it made things worse for my ibs which was diagnosed shortly after my surgery. i now have my gerd symptoms under control to an extent but my ibs is whats literally killing me anymore. every other week im tired, like really tired. i get cramps and i go mucus alot and weird shaped stools. i get severely bloated throughout my body. ive actually had people say i look bigger. i get horrid gas and gas pains. then the next week im back to normal. i do know potato chips and various other foods seem to set it off. even milk products do on occasion. i do smoke and plan to quit but it's hard when your stressed about how you feel. recently in august i severely broke my wrist and ive been off of work since on workman's comp. my break is super slow to heal and were getting concerned about it. im 36 and i want my life back. im open to suggestions from others who also suffer. i forgot to mention im on prilosec for my gerd and reglan as well. i take daily fiber too. i almost forget whats it's like to feel normal anymore.im married with 4 kids and i want to start enjoying life again. ive suffered long enough. ive been poked and prodded long enough.


----------



## usagoldie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi there, I am new here also. Not a lot of activity, so I kind of put my 2 cents in. The stories here are all simular in that people are really suffering, or coping, treading water, depressed or getting by. I have been in pain since 1987 after a surgery. I have been at rock bottom with this pain, but I learn to live with it, sometimes. I still choose to have a happy life and most people don't even know. It seems people just have to find their own way with diet, and low stress, yeah right. I have as much fun as possible with my horses so I have some reserve to cope with this pain. You are in the right place if you need support. Sometimes we just don't want to burden our families. I don't talk about my pain with my hubby. I save it for girlfriends who have pain too. He doesn't need a sickly wife, he knows, he can see. I pass out from eating and BM. I take Florinef, Miralax and Prilosec 2 times a day for gastritis. If my neurological symptoms get bad for long, I go in and get solu Medral, prednisone in an IV for a few days. I stay OUT of the Dr.'s office. I have had to learn this on my own because the Dr.'s don't know what to do, probably feel helpless, and don't like chronic patients. I even got diagnosed MS for 20 years and in '08 they said my MRI was clear and I didn't have it. Then another Dr. says I do. Whatever!!! They treat all this symptomatically anyway, so what the H--l.It doesn't really matter. "You just have MS", "You just have Shy Draggars", "You just have IBS", "You just have gastritis". Well, I'll just stay out of your office and figure it out myself. I am half Swedish and half German. Doesn't get more Viking than that. If you can pray, sing, scream in a towel, cry and laugh, you can cope with this. If you can fake it for your kids, and pretend a lot, you can do this. Each year I have this, I find something that helps me cope. We will help you anyway we can. Welcome and heres a HUG!!!! Goldie


----------

